# autonomie iPad avec clavier Bluetooth



## oguh06 (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjours, 

En fait je voudrais savoir si le fait d'utiliser un clavier bluetooth (par exemple celui d'appel) a un gros impact sur l'autonomie de l'ipad? J'ai cherche sur le web et même sur le forum mais je ne trouve pas de sujet parlant de l'autonomie de l'ipad quand il est jumelée à un clavier bluetooth. 

Je m'en remet à votre expérience en la matière et à vos avis?


----------



## oguh06 (14 Janvier 2011)

merci pour vos réponses, 
bref j'ai acheté un clavier bluetooth (celui d'appel mais sans le dock, je trouve plus pratique sans pour le transport et la stabilité de l'ipad lors de prises de notes). ET après 2-3 trois jours d'expérience, je trouve que le fait d'avoir le bluetooth allumé ne consomme pas temps que ca. j'ai l'impression que c'est assez négligeable. Bref voilà je donne mon avis sur la chose au cas ou d'autres se poseraient les mêmes questions.


----------

